# Rusty stuff



## the tinker (Oct 25, 2016)

One of the things I like best about swap meets are the "bargain box " or the cheap seats as I like to call them.
These are a pile of rusty pedals I bought last year for $2 each. They were not all matching , but for a couple bucks each what the heck.
There was a box of chain rings at memory lane also for 2 bucks each. I picked out a few and also the two cranks/W chain rings for 10 bucks each.
Rusty gold !!
I will clean the grease off this stuff and soak it in Evapo Rust for a couple days and keep you posted as to the results........


----------



## partsguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Lemon concentrate is something I use often for this.

Keep us posted!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2016)

Lemon custurd ?


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2016)

You're my kinda guy (well, maybe not the part about spray painting tools).


----------



## partsguy (Oct 27, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Lemon custurd ?




Tubby custard?


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 27, 2016)

the tinker said:


> One of the things I like best about swap meets are the "bargain box " or the cheap seats as I like to call them.
> These are a pile of rusty pedals I bought last year for $2 each. They were not all matching , but for a couple bucks each what the heck.
> There was a box of chain rings at memory lane also for 2 bucks each. I picked out a few and also the two cranks/W chain rings for 10 bucks each.
> Rusty gold !!
> ...


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey man, was good to meet you at the Memory Lane event. My first time there. Was like a kid in a candy shop. Bought a couple of things for my 38 project. Also enjoying the evapo-rust. Have parts from the seat from my 38 motorbike soaking right now. This is a real help for me. Have a lot of breathing problems, and the evapo-rust has been by far the safest rust remover for me to use.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2016)

bikerbluz said:


> Hey man, was good to meet you at the Memory Lane event. My first time there. Was like a kid in a candy shop. Bought a couple of things for my 38 project. Also enjoying the evapo-rust. Have parts from the seat from my 38 motorbike soaking right now. This is a real help for me. Have a lot of breathing problems, and the evapo-rust has been by far the safest rust remover for me to use.



 Good meeting you too. Yes you were really excited.  Not many Cabers start out on a motorbike for their first big project.
I know it will be the first of many.
You are right about some of the chemicals we routinely use being brutal on the lungs. Gotta work safe.....
Good luck with your project!


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd be all over that pile o' pedals. In fact I'm drooling just sittin' here lookin' at 'em. Of course I do drool a lot, so basically it could happen when I look at just about anything. But there's definitely more drool flowing now, so I think this time it's the real thing.


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd be all over that pile o' pedals. In fact I'm drooling just sittin' here lookin' at 'em. Of course I do drool a lot, so basically it could happen when I look at just about anything. But there's definitely more drool flowing now, so I think this time it's the real thing.



You could practice getting nuts off.


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2016)

vincev said:


> You could practice getting nuts off.




Please keep this thread on track! We're talking about drool here.


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2016)

Tinker,how about a pair of mens Torrington 10's?


----------



## Duck (Oct 28, 2016)

So- to recap: 1) You bought some rusty parts at a good price. 2) You then proceeded to remove the rust by soaking in a solution known to remove rust. 3) The parts are no longer rusty. Congratulations.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 28, 2016)

Duck said:


> So- to recap: 1) You bought some rusty parts at a good price. 2) You then proceeded to remove the rust by soaking in a solution known to remove rust. 3) The parts are no longer rusty. Congratulations.




Congratulations ? .............sounds like a tinge of sarcasm duck. Haven't finished soaking all the parts yet. They probably will turn out good.  I will post the results. 
I, unlike you, actually work on these old bikes . Then, unlike you I post the results. Good or bad, mistakes and all for the folks that have recently entered this hobby to see.


----------



## Duck (Oct 29, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Congratulations ? .............sounds like a tinge of sarcasm duck. Haven't finished soaking all the parts yet. They probably will turn out good.  I will post the results.
> I, unlike you, actually work on these old bikes . Then, unlike you I post the results. Good or bad, mistakes and all for the folks that have recently entered this hobby to see.



How do you know what I do or don't do? Have we even met? FYI, I contributed info to the restoration thread a while back- Perhaps you were too busy soaking your parts to have seen it (?)


----------



## the tinker (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh I know you all right. You have pulled this stuff before.
This is the restoration thread. If anyone wishes to add some other ways of doing something , or correct what they believe is an error, that is welcome. Genuine humor and the fun spirit of the Cabe is also welcome.
Think about what you wrote duck. Did it add anything constructive to this post? Did it provide any humor to give someone a laugh?  Did it brighten anyone's day except the darkness of yours?
You wish to start trouble in your subtle way?   Try the "Break-Room"........or are those boys too big for you to play with?
I will not respond any further to your foolishness.


----------



## Duck (Oct 29, 2016)

So, after I congratulate you, you insult me and then pontificate about it? Man, talk about having issues- you really take the cake.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 30, 2016)

I know it's been a while.... The pedals came out great!  So good in fact that I decided to look around the shop and find some more to soak in the Evapo Rust. I have used this product before.              I believe it was marketed under the name"Saferust".  The nice thing about it is there are no fumes and nothing caustic .
Can be used over and over. 
Most of these pedals had fairly deep rust. Some were frozen and would not rotate.
After a 2 day soak they were washed off and loose grime was brushed off under running water with a fiber brush.
No wire brushing or steel wool. What amazed me was the amount of pure rust that washed out from beneath the sheet metal sleeve and bearing cups. All the pedals now spin freely. With a few drops of oil they should be fine.
The other bonus was when I first got the pedals out of the solution  the rubber blocks felt slimy to the touch, leaving my hands as if dipped in black paint. Not that I like my hands looking like that. It was after they were washed did I realize what was happening.
After scrubbing each pedal down a fair amount of  "dead rubber" and grime washed off the blocks leaving them looking excellent with no damage.
I let them dry off and could not ask for better results. The blocks dried hard with no residue.

The chain rings unfortunately were missing most of their plating. The Evapo rust did remove all the rust with only a scrubbing with the fiber brush and water.
 The total amount of pedals being done will be 44. plus the chain rings and 2 cranks.
I have 3/4 of the original gallon of solution left.
I give this product 4 stars. Price with tax was about $25 for a gallon. Was purchased at O' Reilly Auto Parts. 


 

 

 





 



I do intend to try the lime juice. I have one more batch shown above to soak.


 
These pedals turned out great with.....no disassembly, no dangerous wire wheel work and no effort.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey Tinker, ever try this product on old chains? I currently have seat parts soaking and what came out earlier looks great.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 30, 2016)

bikerbluz said:


> Hey Tinker, ever try this product on old chains? I currently have seat parts soaking and what came out earlier looks great.



I was thinking of this earlier today when I read Crazy Daves post on rusty chains. I seem to recall somewhere buried in the restoration thread there is mention of doing this.  I have tried soaking them in tranny fluid and that worked good on stiff chains.  I am not sure if this product will work if there is any oil or grease over the area to be de-rusted.
Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2016)

wow Tink, they turned out great!


----------

